# Catch Can



## Guest (Dec 7, 2005)

Sorry to sound ignorant, but what the hell is a catch can?

I have worked in the field for nearly 15 years, and the only catch can i know of is in NASCAR when refueling the car.

??????? :confused


----------



## Guest (Dec 7, 2005)

essentially the same thing, but basically it catches oil from somewhere, so it dont go somewhere else.

I cant remember EVERYTHING that is said.......


----------



## johnebgoode (Oct 4, 2005)

Click here for catch can info


----------



## WEDJ (Nov 9, 2005)

The catch can will remove oil particles from the PCV hose that runs from the crankcase into your intake. Those that have them state they pull out about a tablespoon of oil every few thousand miles.


----------



## WEDJ (Nov 9, 2005)

johnebgoode said:


> Click here for catch can info



Goes to Nextel??


----------



## johnebgoode (Oct 4, 2005)

WEDJ said:


> Goes to Nextel??


Fixed it...........


----------



## Guest (Dec 7, 2005)

this should be a sticky too.


----------



## Guest (Dec 7, 2005)

Seems like a lot to go through for a teaspoon an oil change.


----------



## Mike Norris (Jan 22, 2007)

Hey All,

Even though the teaspoon or so of oil being used does not seem like much, it is not the consumption, but rather what it does. 

The build up of oil in the intake then into the combustion chamber can lead to the tops of the pistons becoming covered with carbon buildup. This carbon build up can lead to spark knock causing the computer to reduce timing and therefore reduce power. There are a lot of folks that cam tolerate a small loss of oil between oil changes, but not too many will tolerate a loss of power in a performance car.

Here is a unit we had manufactured for us and fell free to e-mail or PM me for info. Hope this info helps. :cheers 

Mike Norris


----------

